# World Cup Qualification UEFA   26-27 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 23, 2013)

Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group A  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 21:30 Serbia - Scotland 1.65 3.75 6.00 +181  
26 Mar 21:45 Belgium - Macedonia 1.25 6.00 13.00 +167  
26 Mar 21:45 Wales - Croatia 5.00 3.60 1.77 +181  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group B  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 18:00 Armenia - Czech Republic 4.50 3.60 1.85 +162  
26 Mar 21:15 Denmark - Bulgaria 1.60 4.00 6.00 +174  
26 Mar 21:45 Malta - Italy 34.00 13.00 1.07 +173  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group C  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 21:45 Ireland - Austria 2.00 3.40 4.00 +179  
26 Mar 21:45 Germany - Kazakhstan 1.03 19.00 51.00 +6  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group D  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 19:00 Estonia - Andorra 1.15 8.50 19.00 +168  
26 Mar 20:30 Turkey - Hungary 1.73 3.70 5.20 +175  
26 Mar 21:30 Netherlands - Romania 1.33 5.00 11.00 +179  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group F  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 19:00 Azerbaijan - Portugal 10.00 5.00 1.35 +179  
26 Mar 21:45 Northern Ireland - Israel 3.15 3.25 2.40 +144  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group H  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 21:00 Ukraine - Moldova 1.15 8.50 19.00 +173  
26 Mar 21:45 Poland - San Marino 1.02 21.00 67.00 +16  
26 Mar 22:00 Montenegro - England 4.70 3.55 1.83 +180  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, UEFA Group I  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 22:00 France - Spain 3.20 3.30 2.35 +131  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, AFC Group A  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 13:00 South Korea - Qatar 1.27 5.20 9.50 +71  
26 Mar 15:00 Uzbekistan - Lebanon 1.33 4.75 8.20 +71  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, AFC Group B  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 10:30 Australia - Oman 1.30 5.00 8.50 +71  
26 Mar 16:00 Jordan - Japan 5.75 3.65 1.57 +71  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group A  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 15:00 Ethiopia - Botswana 1.65 3.60 5.25 +71  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group B  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 18:00 Equatorial Guinea - Cape Verde 2.50 3.10 2.85 +71  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group C  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 14:00 Tanzania - Morocco 3.00 3.10 2.40 +69  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group D  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 15:00 Lesotho - Zambia 6.25 4.00 1.50 +71  
24 Mar 18:00 Ghana - Sudan 1.29 5.00 10.00 +71  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group G  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 15:00 Mozambique - Guinea 2.75 3.10 2.60 +58  
26 Mar 19:00 Egypt - Zimbabwe 1.23 6.00 11.00 +61  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group H  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 15:30 Rwanda - Mali 3.00 3.10 2.40 +71  
26 Mar 21:30 Algeria - Benin 1.36 4.50 8.50 +61  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group I  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 16:30 DR Congo - Libya 2.00 3.25 3.75 +71  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CAF Group J  
Closes  1 X 2  
24 Mar 18:00 Liberia - Uganda 2.50 3.00 2.95 +70  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CONCACAF 4th round  
Closes  1 X 2  
27 Mar 04:00 Costa Rica - Jamaica 1.80 3.40 4.25 +61  
27 Mar 04:00 Panama - Honduras 2.50 3.05 2.80 +60  
27 Mar 04:30 Mexico - USA 1.80 3.35 4.30 +61  
Football » International » World Cup Qualification, CONMEBOL  
Closes  1 X 2  
26 Mar 22:00 Bolivia - Argentina 6.00 3.85 1.55 +6  
26 Mar 23:00 Ecuador - Paraguay 1.60 3.70 5.50 +6  
27 Mar 01:30 Chile - Uruguay 2.38 3.25 2.90 +6  
27 Mar 02:00 Venezuela - Colombia 3.00 3.25 2.30 +6


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 25, 2013)

This world cup qualifier is one of the more interesting. Montenegro is leading Group H going into the tie with 4-1-0 in their first five matches. England is 3-2-0 and are in second position. This fixture was also played in the last Euro qualification. The game ended 2-2 back in 2011 after England being 2-0 up. Wayne Rooney was sent off in the 74th minute, when England was still leading 2-1.



There is no doubt Montenegro has some quality players. In defense they got Basa (Lille) and Savic (Fiorentina) as their most known players. Up front Jovetic (Fiorentina) and Vucinic (Juventus) are top notch. Their midfield doesn't have any big name players currently, but they are good on the ball and has shown they can both defend and attack well. Montenegro will be without Pekovic who is suspended for this game.



England as always has a capable defense and an on-paper good midfield. Up front they are still lacking when comparing them to the other supposed to be greats. For me the key in this game will be the battle of the midfielders. he game is there to be won in midfield for England.either side.



Montenegro - England Betting Tips



Montenegro is a capable team, but England is favorites. The home side has some really talented players in an otherwise mediocre squad. Overall the English side for me is better than their opponents. 



I am pretty sure it was good for this English side to warm up with the demolition of San Marino. A lot of players got on the score board, and plenty of players got game time. There should be a lot of positivism in camp England right about now.



I also think England looked fairly comfortable for long periods when the sides met in 2011. I can't really see the relative strength of the sides having changed so much since then. 



Finally, I seriously doubt Rooney or any other English player will lose his calm this time around. It should be business as usual, and a professional win for the away side.



England can be backed at 1.80 (4/5) with BET365. BET365 also offers one of the better deposit bonuses in the market as well as up to £200 in Free Bets.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 25, 2013)

*Soccer Tips 2013-03-26 (World Cup Qua.)*

INJURIES-SUSPENSIONS Betting-News - 2013-03-26

International -2013-03-26
Jordan v Japan
Japan side: They collected 13 points in 5 matches. In case of a victory against Jordan, they will be the first team to book the tickets for Brazil 2014. If the match between Australia and Oman draws then a single point will be enough for Japan.

International -2013-03-26
Wales v Croatia
Wales side: Star player Gareth Bale is fit and ready. He was substituted in the second half of match against Scotland. However, important midfielder Ramsey is suspended. Croatia side: Simunic and Krancjar are injured.

International -2013-03-26
Armenia v Czech Republic
Armenia side: Edigaryan, Mkoyan and Mkrthchayn are suspended.

International -2013-03-26
Azerbaijan v Portugal
Portugal side: Cristiano Ronaldo is suspended and will not be able to play on away against Azerbaijan.

International -2013-03-26
Turkey v Hungary
Hungary side: They performed very good on away matches in the last 2.5 years. They recorded 8 wins in the last 10 away matches that they played. They also recorded 6 wins in the last 7 away matches that they played.

International -2013-03-26
Denmark v Bulgaria
Bulgaria side: Probable line up: Mihaylov, Manolev, Budurov, Ivanov, Minev, Gadzhev, Dyakov, Milanov, Tonev, Ivelin Popov, Gargorov.

International -2013-03-26
Serbia v Scotland
Both teams have little chance for the qualification. Serbia side: Nastasic and Subotic are expected to be at the bench as they did not perform enough in the last match. Left back Kolarov is suspended. Midfielder Kuzmanovic is injured.

International -2013-03-26
Belgium v FYR Macedonia
FYR Macedonia side: They collected 4 points in 5 matches. Important players like Grncarov and midfielder Demiri are suspended.

International -2013-03-26
N Ireland v Israel
Israel side: Hemed (4 matches 6 goals) is suspended and will not be in the squad.

International -2013-03-26
Poland v San Marino
Poland side: They are wounded by the defeat of Ukraine. The last time they played against San Marino, they managed to win 10-0.

International -2013-03-26
Rep of Ireland v Austria
Rep of Ireland side: Robbine Keane is injured and out of the squad. Probable line up: Forde, Coleman, O'Shea, Clark, Wilson, Walters, Whelan, McCarthy, McClean, Sammon, Long.

International -2013-03-26
France v Spain
France side: There is no fresh injury or new development. Spain side: David Silva is suspended. Xavi was rested in the last match and will be in the squad.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 26, 2013)

*Turkey v Hungary*





Turks are against Turks. Turkey will host Hungary, Atilla’s kids. Two nations who came from middle Asia a very long time ago, Huns entered Europe from the north and their brothers from Anatolia. No one cares about history. Lets talk about betting for the future. 
Turkey are going to play a must win match. They will have a great home advantage as they will be supported by 50.000 fans. Tickets are sold out. There are fantastic players in Turkish national team. Nuri Sahin (Dortmund), Arda (A. Madrid), Burak (CHL top scorer), Selcuk (BIG TALENT), Hamit Altintop (former Real Madrid and Bayern Munich, current Galatasaray)... These players are all world class players. They can play in any big club and actually they all are in very important teams at the moment. Last Friday they played against Andorra, a team who do not have almost no professional football player. Interestingly there was a player called Peppe who is a waiter in real life. When I was in USA, I was a waiter too for almost 10 years and even promoted as supervisor. Thanks God that there was no head-waiter in Andorra team. As Turkey were so close to be ashamed to the whole world. Andorra created goal chances and even more then a few. And the first goal of Turkey was produced by a free kick of Selcuk and a big mistake of goal keeper. You may think why Turkey can not play with their real potential. Simple question and my answer is simple, Abdullah Avci. This man is nobody. He is nobody. Because he has no experience in any club who have pressure with its media and fans. I guess he was brought to be ruled and used by some dark people in Turkey. I am not going to talk very much about this issue. But the fact is that he did so many mistakes which shocked me and many. He tries to establish a system which we do not understand. He tries to test players and wastes the time and the national team.
Hungary are as strong as Turks because they are brothers from Asia. Ok I am joking and talking about history again. I believe in Hungary team as they are more organized then Turkish national team. It is a pity for them that they conceded a last minute goal and had to draw with Romania. I want to emphasize something here that Hungary are a very good away team recently. They performed very good on away matches in the last 2.5 years. They recorded 8 wins in the last 10 away matches that they played. They also recorded 6 wins in the last 7 away matches that they played.  I am sure that they will be very patient and minimize the mistakes in their defense line, especially in the first half. 
I do not believe that Turkey can win this match easily. They have much better players then Hungary team but Hungary are much more organized side. Besides heavy rain is expected in Istanbul tonight. Turkey have a chance to record a victory but considering that both teams have equal chance then of course it is feasible to invest your money on the side with better odds. Bet on Hungary DNB.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 26, 2013)

Denmark - Bulgaria odds are wrong by the bookies. Bulgaria is playing some good football beating Malta 6-0. I think Denmark could be laid if you have betfair account, I think draw is the most possible result.


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Mar 26, 2013)

*Montenegro - England, both teams to score 2.00 (188bet)*
Pitch in Podgorica is in really terrible condition, small stadium (14k) will be packed and Montenegro have scored in 9 out of last 10 at home. Duo from Serie A Vucinic - Jovetic will be the main threat.
England certainly don't lack in confidence - 8-0 was the highest win since 1987, Welbeck is clinically precise in the recent campaign, Rooney has scored four in his last four appearances and England have never lost a qualification game in the month of March (12 wins, 15 draws)! Potential trouble could be defensive duo Lescott - Smalling, with only few appearances together and both have collected only 20 Premier League games this season. With the favorable schedule, Hodgson could be satisfied even with a point.


----------



## gavind (Aug 29, 2013)

Up until this year, the odds are still incorrect.


----------

